# Recommendations required for casio Projector XJ-A135/A130



## purge (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello,

We have a school where the ceilings are quite high and we have purchased horrible projectors, however an engineer has recommended us the Projector XJ-A135/A130. The thing is the Projector XJ-A135/A130 was portable and obviously portable projectors are expensive.

Can anyone recommend me non-portable models that are LED and similair to the Casio Projector XJ-A135/A130?


----------

